# Ludville M/N/G Roster



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Thought I'd start a roster for the m.n.g. If a mod could sticky this I would appreciate it. Lets keep this just for the purpose of knowing how many people are coming so people who bring food know what to expect. Just *Name, spoon, and food. *for example;

MapleRiverSalmon - Two Green Glo Cleo's - BBQ pulled pork sammys :corkysm55


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

MapleRiverSalmon - Two Green Glo Cleo's - BBQ pulled pork sammys :corkysm55
Dave Ash - 2 custom glow spoons (as long as I'm not working overtime.)


----------



## MasterSheepheadAngler (Jul 6, 2007)

MapleRiverSalmon - Two Green Glo Cleo's - BBQ pulled pork sammys :corkysm55
Dave Ash - 2 custom glow spoons (as long as I'm not working overtime.)
MasterSheepie - 2 Glow Spoons ( as long as Dave Ash isn't working OT )


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

MapleRiverSalmon - Two Green Glo Cleo's - BBQ pulled pork sammys :corkysm55
Dave Ash - 2 custom glow spoons (as long as I'm not working overtime.)
MasterSheepie - 2 Glow Spoons ( as long as Dave Ash isn't working OT )
RippinLipp - 2 Krocks Glow Spoons ( even if Dave is working OT )


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

[MapleRiverSalmon - Two Green Glo Cleo's - BBQ pulled pork sammys :corkysm55
Dave Ash - 2 custom glow spoons (as long as I'm not working overtime.)
MasterSheepie - 2 Glow Spoons ( as long as Dave Ash isn't working OT )
RippinLipp - 2 Krocks Glow Spoons ( even if Dave is working OT ) 
Carpmaster - 2 Custom Cleos ( even if whiney is workin OT :lol: ) and whatever anyone needs to help with food - buns, etc...


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

[MapleRiverSalmon - Two Green Glo Cleo's - BBQ pulled pork sammys :corkysm55
Dave Ash - 2 custom glow spoons (as long as I'm not working overtime.)
MasterSheepie - 2 Glow Spoons ( as long as Dave Ash isn't working OT )
RippinLipp - 2 Krocks Glow Spoons ( even if Dave is working OT ) 
Carpmaster - 2 Custom Cleos ( even if whiney is workin OT :lol: ) and whatever anyone needs to help with food - buns, etc...
Dan (Holland Crew)
Dane (Holland crew)


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

MapleRiverSalmon - Two Green Glo Cleo's - BBQ pulled pork sammys 
Dave Ash - 2 custom glow spoons (as long as I'm not working overtime.)
MasterSheepie - 2 Glow Spoons ( as long as Dave Ash isn't working OT )
RippinLipp - 2 Krocks Glow Spoons ( even if Dave is working OT ) 
Carpmaster - 2 Custom Cleos ( even if whiney is workin OT ) and whatever anyone needs to help with food - buns, etc...
Dan (Holland Crew)
Dane (Holland crew)
Ralph Smith - 2 glow mainliners(1 red,1 chartruese) - hotdogs and portable grill (if I'm not working either:sad chile dogs if capnhook brings chile


----------



## malidewd (Sep 11, 2006)

MapleRiverSalmon - Two Green Glo Cleo's - BBQ pulled pork sammys 
Dave Ash - 2 custom glow spoons (as long as I'm not working overtime.)
MasterSheepie - 2 Glow Spoons ( as long as Dave Ash isn't working OT )
RippinLipp - 2 Krocks Glow Spoons ( even if Dave is working OT ) 
Carpmaster - 2 Custom Cleos ( even if whiney is workin OT ) and whatever anyone needs to help with food - buns, etc...
Dan (Holland Crew)
Dane (Holland crew)
Ralph Smith - 2 glow mainliners(1 red,1 chartruese) - hotdogs and portable grill (if I'm not working either:sad chile dogs if capnhook brings chile
malidewd-2 Yecks glows- soda(preferences?)-tater chips
Isaiah-2 K.O. wobblers blue glow/green glow


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Ill move this to the outing forum and sticky it if you would like.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

quest32a said:


> Ill move this to the outing forum and sticky it if you would like.


Sounds good!


----------



## dechilson (Sep 19, 2005)

Thumper will bring 2- 3/4 oz. 5 eye cleos


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

malidewd said:


> MapleRiverSalmon - Two Green Glo Cleo's - BBQ pulled pork sammys
> Dave Ash - 2 custom glow spoons (as long as I'm not working overtime.)
> MasterSheepie - 2 Glow Spoons ( as long as Dave Ash isn't working OT )
> RippinLipp - 2 Krocks Glow Spoons ( even if Dave is working OT )
> ...


Thumper- 2-3/4oz 5 eye Cleos
Capnhook- 2 VIKING Spoons- and yes Ralph, Chili, bowls and spoons


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Capnhook said:


> Thumper- 2-3/4oz 5 eye Cleos
> Capnhook- 2 VIKING Spoons- and yes Ralph, Chili, bowls and spoons


CHILE..:woohoo1::woohoo1:


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

*MapleRiverSalmon* - Two Green Glo Cleo's - BBQ pulled pork sammys 
*Dave Ash* - 2 custom glow spoons (as long as I'm not working overtime.)
*MasterSheepie* - 2 Glow Spoons ( as long as Dave Ash isn't working OT )
*RippinLipp* - 2 Krocks Glow Spoons ( even if Dave is working OT ) 
*Carpmaster* - 2 Custom Cleos ( even if whiney is workin OT ) and whatever anyone needs to help with food - buns, etc...
*Dan* (Holland Crew)
*Dane* (Holland crew)
*Ralph Smith* - 2 glow mainliners(1 red,1 chartruese) - hotdogs and portable grill (if I'm not working either:sad chile dogs if capnhook brings chile
*malidewd*-2 Yecks glows- soda(preferences?)-tater chips
*Isaiah*-2 K.O. wobblers blue glow/green glow
*Thumper*- 2-3/4oz 5 eye Cleos
*Capnhook*- 2 VIKING Spoons- and yes Ralph, Chili, bowls and spoons
*Blueump* - 2 Salmon Crankbaits & a couple of 2 liters of pop on ice _(Dave *will* be working OT...netting all my salmon!)_


----------



## Merrill Poker Player (Feb 19, 2009)

I am in.
Will bring 2 glo spoons.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

*MapleRiverSalmon* - Two Green Glo Cleo's - BBQ pulled pork sammys 
*Dave Ash* - 2 custom glow spoons (as long as I'm not working overtime.)
*MasterSheepie* - 2 Glow Spoons ( as long as Dave Ash isn't working OT )
*RippinLipp* - 2 Krocks Glow Spoons ( even if Dave is working OT ) 
*Carpmaster* - 2 Custom Cleos ( even if whiney is workin OT ) and whatever anyone needs to help with food - buns, etc...
*Dan* (Holland Crew)
*Dane* (Holland crew)
*Ralph Smith* - 2 glow mainliners(1 red,1 chartruese) - hotdogs and portable grill (if I'm not working either:sad chile dogs if capnhook brings chile
*malidewd*-2 Yecks glows- soda(preferences?)-tater chips
*Isaiah*-2 K.O. wobblers blue glow/green glow
*Thumper*- 2-3/4oz 5 eye Cleos
*Capnhook*- 2 VIKING Spoons- and yes Ralph, Chili, bowls and spoons
*Blueump* - 2 Salmon Crankbaits & a couple of 2 liters of pop on ice _(Dave *will* be working OT...netting all my salmon!)
_*Merrill Poker Player *- 2 glow spoons- ( And his new buddy Maple)

___________


----------



## malidewd (Sep 11, 2006)

*MapleRiverSalmon* - Two Green Glo Cleo's - BBQ pulled pork sammys 
*Dave Ash* - 2 custom glow spoons (as long as I'm not working overtime.)
*MasterSheepie* - 2 Glow Spoons ( as long as Dave Ash isn't working OT )
*RippinLipp* - 2 Krocks Glow Spoons ( even if Dave is working OT ) 
*Carpmaster* - 2 Custom Cleos ( even if whiney is workin OT ) and whatever anyone needs to help with food - buns, etc...
*Dan* (Holland Crew)
*Dane* (Holland crew)
*Ralph Smith* - 2 glow mainliners(1 red,1 chartruese) - hotdogs and portable grill (if I'm not working either:sad chile dogs if capnhook brings chile
*malidewd*-2 Yecks glows- (bloody nose/MOP) soda(preferences?)-tater chips
*Isaiah*-2 yecks- blue/silver & blue/glow
*Thumper*- 2-3/4oz 5 eye Cleos
*Capnhook*- 2 VIKING Spoons- and yes Ralph, Chili, bowls and spoons
*Blueump* - 2 Salmon Crankbaits & a couple of 2 liters of pop on ice _(Dave *will* be working OT...netting all my salmon!)
_*Merrill Poker Player *- 2 glow spoons- ( And his new buddy Maple)

Had to change Isaiah's lures.


----------



## dechilson (Sep 19, 2005)

MapleRiverSalmon - Two Green Glo Cleo's - BBQ pulled pork sammys
Dave Ash - 2 custom glow spoons (as long as I'm not working overtime.)
MasterSheepie - 2 Glow Spoons ( as long as Dave Ash isn't working OT )
RippinLipp - 2 Krocks Glow Spoons ( even if Dave is working OT )
Carpmaster - 2 Custom Cleos ( even if whiney is workin OT ) and whatever anyone needs to help with food - buns, etc...
Dan (Holland Crew)
Dane (Holland crew)
Ralph Smith - 2 glow mainliners(1 red,1 chartruese) - hotdogs and portable grill (if I'm not working either) chile dogs if capnhook brings chile
malidewd-2 Yecks glows- soda(preferences?)-tater chips
Isaiah-2 K.O. wobblers blue glow/green glow
Thumper- 2-3/4oz 5 eye Cleos - UPDATE - about 3-4 dozen Chocolate no bake cookies
Capnhook- 2 VIKING Spoons- and yes Ralph, Chili, bowls and spoons
Blueump - 2 Salmon Crankbaits & a couple of 2 liters of pop on ice (Dave will be working OT...netting all my salmon!)
Someone needs to bring Diet pop and some coffee


----------



## malidewd (Sep 11, 2006)

Ok, I'm changing the spoons Isaiah in putting in. He wants to do them custom so when he wins, he can get them back. Dechilson, I am going to bring a 12 pack of regular and diet pop. I don't have anything big enough to bring coffee.

MapleRiverSalmon - Two Green Glo Cleo's - BBQ pulled pork sammys
Dave Ash - 2 custom glow spoons (as long as I'm not working overtime.)
MasterSheepie - 2 Glow Spoons ( as long as Dave Ash isn't working OT )
RippinLipp - 2 Krocks Glow Spoons ( even if Dave is working OT )
Carpmaster - 2 Custom Cleos ( even if whiney is workin OT ) and whatever anyone needs to help with food - buns, etc...
Dan (Holland Crew)
Dane (Holland crew)
Ralph Smith - 2 glow mainliners(1 red,1 chartruese) - hotdogs and portable grill (if I'm not working either) chile dogs if capnhook brings chile
malidewd-2 Yecks glows- soda(preferences?)-tater chips
Isaiah-2 custom spoons
Thumper- 2-3/4oz 5 eye Cleos - UPDATE - about 3-4 dozen Chocolate no bake cookies
Capnhook- 2 VIKING Spoons- and yes Ralph, Chili, bowls and spoons
Blueump - 2 Salmon Crankbaits & a couple of 2 liters of pop on ice (Dave will be working OT...netting all my salmon!)
Someone needs to bring Diet pop and some coffee


----------



## Merrill Poker Player (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok, I'm changing the spoons Isaiah in putting in. He wants to do them custom so when he wins, he can get them back. Dechilson, I am going to bring a 12 pack of regular and diet pop. I don't have anything big enough to bring coffee.

MapleRiverSalmon - Two Green Glo Cleo's - BBQ pulled pork sammys
Dave Ash - 2 custom glow spoons (as long as I'm not working overtime.)
MasterSheepie - 2 Glow Spoons ( as long as Dave Ash isn't working OT )
RippinLipp - 2 Krocks Glow Spoons ( even if Dave is working OT )
Carpmaster - 2 Custom Cleos ( even if whiney is workin OT ) and whatever anyone needs to help with food - buns, etc...
Dan (Holland Crew)
Dane (Holland crew)
Ralph Smith - 2 glow mainliners(1 red,1 chartruese) - hotdogs and portable grill (if I'm not working either) chile dogs if capnhook brings chile
malidewd-2 Yecks glows- soda(preferences?)-tater chips
Isaiah-2 custom spoons
Thumper- 2-3/4oz 5 eye Cleos - UPDATE - about 3-4 dozen Chocolate no bake cookies
Capnhook- 2 VIKING Spoons- and yes Ralph, Chili, bowls and spoons
Blueump - 2 Salmon Crankbaits & a couple of 2 liters of pop on ice (Dave will be working OT...netting all my salmon!)
???????? <------------------------------??????
Someone needs to bring Diet pop and some coffee
__________________

Does this mean I can't come? lol.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

What is the date and time?


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

EdB said:


> What is the date and time?


If you plan on joining us you should be at the North pier at 11:30 - 11:45pm Friday the 21st. We'll start fishing at midnight to around 8:00am. If you want in on the BIG fish pot bring 2 new spoons.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey "Carpmaster" you running this till 8 a.m.? I saw on other thread you posted 6 a.m., but was wondering if that would be prime time for morning bite Maybe a final post on rules/times etc. on Fri. morning of each thread. Thanks.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

I have to leave about 5 a.m.

Can I weigh my 5 kings before I leave or am I not eligible for *my* spoons?


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Once you see the one I bring in, you won't even need to bother,then you can leave whenever you wish:lol:


----------



## Merrill Poker Player (Feb 19, 2009)

I am hoping BEGINNERS LUCk kicks in.

And it will be a blast.

Never caught a salmon before.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Don't *EVER *let them know what cards your holding before the hand starts, cum-on Merrill! You should know better than that. I myself am holding all ace's. :lol:


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

With the wave forecast I am planning on bagging the contest portion of the MNG but will be there to fish as much as possible....see you guys there!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

If its going to get that bad, I might not make it. Don't want to drive 2 1/2 hours each way to get a lake Mich. bath:lol: Maybe tomarrow night would be better.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Thats what I was wondering about the guys making a long trip!


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Can most everyone make it saturday night/sunday am???


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

I'm in


----------



## malidewd (Sep 11, 2006)

I'll be there. Might head out right now. Deciding if I want to get wet or not.


----------

